# Dog Park...Help!



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

OMG I just had a bad, bad experience at the dog park. It was my first time going to one and i really don't want to go back! I'll start with the good. Olive was great off leash. She would run a bit ahead, but turn around to look for me. She also came back when called. Here is the bad part. Olive was scared of all of the dogs and people! Any time a dog came up to her she would panic. As long as the dog just sniffed her then walked away she was ok, but if the dog continued to sniff at her and push her around she attacked them. I know it was just a self defense thing, but obviously she can't act like that at a dog park. Ugh. I feel like I shouldn't have brought her yet. There were giant dogs just running at her and I don't blame her for being scared! I don't know a lot about dogs, but should the other dogs be charging at her like that? And once they can tell she is scared shouldn't they leave her alone? I ask because the calmer dogs she was ok with. They'd come up to her, sniff her bottom, realize she was no fun because she was terrifed and then move on to the next dog. I'd say half of the dogs just charged at her though and the more scared she acted the more they pushed her around with their noses. A lot of those dogs didn't even leave her alone when their owner's called them back. 

I left so upset and afraid that i have a dog that hates other dogs. I am for sure signing her up for a puppy class this week and i hope she can have a positive experience with some puppies. I don't want a snappy dog!


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't worry, my girl is/was like that too! She has gotten a lot better around other dogs, but is definitely still scared of some and snaps at them if they get in too close. (which isn't always a bad thing, some other dogs need to learn good manners!) I have taken her at least a few times a week, which has helped a lot to get her more comfortable. She does 100% better when there are no big dogs, and loves playing with dogs her size, but gets nervous with bigger dogs. Its great you are taking her to a socialization class, to get her used to other dogs. I would just keep bringing her to the dog park, and maybe encouraging her to play with the smaller dogs if possible? That was just your first time, and I'm sure the more you take her, the more comfortable she will be in that environment and will eventually love it there!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would not be taking a nervous pup to a busy dog park where dogs are running free - I don't really know the culture of dog parks but I expect people would be expecting other dogs there to be able to cope with other dogs and people or they would not be there.

I would get your pup into a good socialisation class and meanwhile avoid the dog park but try to find somewhere you can sit and watch people and dogs which are on leads and under control and as she gets more confident let her start to say hello to friendly ones to build her confidence.

At this age you really want every encounter to be positive and really need to avoid putting her in situations where she feels she needs to use aggression to get rid of the other dogs.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It sounds a scary experience for you both. I would start off with a puppy class so Olive can just mix with other puppies her age. After she has got her confidence then meet a few dogs you know for walks. Maybe go back to the dog park when she is a bit bigger.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm having a lot of guilt about this. I was actually just crying! I mean I'm emotional anyways, but this is really upseting me. I wish I would have used my common sense more. Now that I've read up on dog parks I realize that it was a bad idea to bring her to one. Honestly I don't know that I'll ever bring her back to that type of park again because it's just crazy. I realize now that the dogs Olive was snapping at were being aggressive with her. They weren't biting her, but their posture was aggressive and they were putting their muzzles over her shoulders. I'm just going to move on from this experience though. I can't change what happened. She did love being off leash there. She was very confident when we were in quieter areas or when the dogs were leaving her alone.

I need to try and find somewhere I can let her off leash that isns't a dog park. The reason I brought her was that I couldn't think of anywhere else to let her off leash. I guess I could check that dog park out during the week. I'm home all day so I might be able to find a time when it isn't busy.


----------



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you had a bad experience.

I had a similar experience when I took Woody to the dog park for the first time. He is very shy as well. Used to bark at strangers and dogs that paid any attention to him. We went with one of his puppy friends, and he was doing very well except for barking at bigger dogs when they got too close. And most of them just left him alone because he was no fun.

Then a French bulldog came close, and oddly enough Woody didn't even bark at him but the French bulldog held him down and had Woody's ear in his mouth and wouldn't let go. His owner finally got him to let go.

Woody was terrified, and so was I. It was a horrible experience, and I was very worried that he would just be terrified of other dogs forever.

Since then he has met many dogs (on leash), and I give him treats and lots of encouragement when he doesn't bark. I'm glad to say that he is becoming much more social with calm dogs, big and small.

Puppy classes are great because Olive will get to meet lots of puppies/dogs in a controlled environment. And she'll understand that most dogs are friendly and just want to play.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Nervos dogs atract alot of attention off of outher dogs. the other dogs were probably more exited and were wanting her to snap oit of it and play. 

one problem with dog parks in the us is that people take their dogs there for exorsize and just let their dogs loos. what the should do is exorsize their dog with a long walk or run somwhere quiet then take the dog to the park to chill with a group of dogs. 

dont be put off. if she has never been around a beriety of different dogs then of corse its going to freek her out. best thing to do is get her in puppy classes as young as possible so she gets used to them. she might.be funny the first couple of time but then she will like it. And enjoy the ither dog. deffo sus out the quiet times at the dog park or even ask some of the smaller breed owners if their is a time when their are more small dogs in the park.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, dog parks sounds like quite a wild place.

Please don't fret too much about your experience, we've all put ourselves and our puppies in situations which we regret. At least you have the sense to know to its not right for your puppy for now.

When you're out on walks and you meet other dog walkers, if the dog looks easy going and friendly, as the owner if this is the case. Then ask if your puppy can be introduced to their dog. Owners are usually more than happy to oblige. You can both control the dogs if necessary, but you will see how dogs learn to greet each other. There is an ettiquette to dogs greeting each other, which gradually you will be able to read. 

Maybe if you are in a different area, where dogs are allowed off lead (don't know how it works in Canada) and your puppy meets a friendly dog. Ask the owner if they can play a little off lead too.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

We dont have dog parks here but it sounds as if they are really busy with lots of dogs,prehaps it was that there were just too many dogs for her all at once.At least she stood her ground and snapped and said buzz off to the ones she didnt want to play with.
Does she roll on the ground and show her tummy to any dogs ,this shows she's learnt how to soicalize with dogs and shows them shes no threat to them so leave her alone.

I agree with others start somewhere where theres less dogs and once shes got her confidence up i would still take her to the parks prehaps when there a little less busy and try her again to see how she gets on.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Ah bless you. Don't get upset though as a bad experience can happen anyway - a massive dog snarled at Dexter just at the end of our road & I was wracked with guilt about whether I should have picked him up etc ! Deep breath, big doggy cuddles and search out some friendly dogs for friendly sniffs !


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah poor Olive. She was absolutely panicked, hence the snapping and snarling. She is at the stage of her develpoment where fears are most likely to be created but don't beat yourself up one experience will not affect her and providing she has some good, controlled meetings with other dogs as soon as possible she will soon forget this experience. I too would steer clear of the dog park for now, it is far to uncontrolled for her to cope with. Go to your vet and ask about some proper socialisation classes and get yourselves along, it will be great for you as well as Olive. It sounds like you both need a confidence boost. I hope you find a nice group to attend and best of luck.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Did you sign up for those classes we talked about?? they will help her, and remember, the dogs will take a little of the attack from her, then put her in her place, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Amanda I didn't sign her up because some stuff came up and then we bought another car and really didn't have the extra money. I did sign her up today though and we start next thursday.

She did ok at the petstore today. She's very confident in public if no one is paying any attention to her! I ended up giving the worker's at petsmart treats to give her and that helped. She'd at least go to them for treats. Thanks for that tip Amanda!

We also stopped at the dog park. No one was there so we got out and she was able to run around off leash stress free! It's a 4 acre park and she just loved it! 2 dog s did show up later and i explained our situation to the owner. She was fine with the fact that Olive might snap at her dogs. Her husky came right up to Olive and she did snap out of fear again. She called her dog away and then her and i just talked aor about 30 minutes. I completely ignored Olive and kept calling her dogs over and gave them lots of pets and cuddles. By the time we left Olie and the other 2 dogs were all wondering around near each other (but not together). The husky did sniff Olive a few more times, but no more snapping. Olive even playfully chased after the husky when the husky would walk away from her. However if the husky turned back around to play with her she'd run back to me. I think we a lot of exposure she is going to be ok.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent Jaime, lots of controlled interaction with other dogs will work a treat.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I went to my mom's house tonight. She has a 13 year old terrier/poodle cross. I haven't brought Olive around him because he's always barked at other dogs. I had Olive with me so they got to meet tonight. Guess what? They were both fine. Olive actually liked him and kept trying to play with him. Austin didn't want to play with her, but he tolerated her and let her sniff him. I thought for sure they'd bark and snap at each other. Maybe it's bigger dogs she is afraid of. Most dogs are bigger then her right now though! Austin is only a few lbs heavier then her and they are the same height already.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she will get used to it...just keep at it and all will work out great!!


----------

